# The Horribly Negative 'Hatred' Thread



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Hate a composer? Hate metal? Fancy a solid bitch and an angry debate? I'm hoping this will be your thread. 

I don't want to derail serious discussions with my one line gibes, but being an intolerable blurt - they will end up coming out anyway.. so, if I concentrate them into this thread, then we can have some seriously negative discussions without ruining everyone else's flower-power positivity. 

Here are a few starters: 

1. Sibelius is a distinctly average composer of cheesy, hollywood, structureless, soundtracky rhubarb. 

2. Metal is for braindead losers who think they're deep and meaningful

3. Mahler is overblown, pretentious rot


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

'1. Sibelius is a distinctly average composer of cheesy, hollywood, structureless, soundtracky rhubarb.'

come on, you don't know that many words. who is writing this schlock for you? 

'3. Mahler is overblown, pretentious rot '

don't understand him, do you?

dj


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 19, 2008)

I hate pretentiousness and closed-minded ignorance.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I HATE THEM ALL

********

MY HATE GROWS...
AND ALL PEOPLE KNOWS...
THAT THOUGH THE DISMAL CORPSES,
WE CAN SHARE OUR DEAD LIFES
AND SHOULD DARKNESS ENSLAVE ME,
OR SHALL I DIE IN LIFE OF MY DEATH AND DARK EYES OF MY MASTER


If there was any good composer, he was a rabbit and only rabbits know his magnificent music, this is obvious because rabbits have biggest ears in the world so they are the musical pioneers, all those Mozarts and Beethovens can wash carrots for them.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

david johnson said:


> '1. Sibelius is a distinctly average composer of cheesy, hollywood, structureless, soundtracky rhubarb.'
> 
> come on, you don't know that many words. who is writing this schlock for you?
> 
> ...


I understand Boulez, Schoenberg and Ferneyhough so I don't think Mahler's inflated, melodramatic poop would provide me with too much difficulty.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Sibelius sucks, Mahler sucks, Schonberg is the best.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Beautiful, Aramis - that little verse you wrote is wittier than all of those ridiculous lyrics those metal geeks were promoting..


----------



## Contrapunctus666 (Mar 22, 2009)

I hate Jesus.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Tapkaara said:


> Sibelius sucks, Mahler sucks, Schonberg is the best.


Good work.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Contrapunctus666 said:


> I hate Jesus.


He loves you, man.


----------



## Herzeleide (Feb 25, 2008)

I love all of J.S. Bach's works in praise of Jesus.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Bach sucks. I bow down in reverence before Le marteau sans maitre.


----------



## Herzeleide (Feb 25, 2008)

Tapkaara said:


> Sibelius sucks, Mahler sucks, Schonberg is the best.


You're not funny.

Please for the love of god stop trying to make jokes.


----------



## Praine (Dec 20, 2008)

I hate everything Bach doesn't hate.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Contrapunctus666 said:


> I hate Jesus.


You've never met him. Or have you?

Jim


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Herzeleide said:


> You're not funny.


...according to *YOU.*

Hey Tapkaara... you forgot "Shostakovich sucks!" *BWAH**HA*_HA_Haha!


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Music just *sucks!*

Now that I've got that out of my system......


----------



## Contrapunctus666 (Mar 22, 2009)

> You've never met him. Or have you?


I hate him. I hate everything he stands for. Humanism, equality, multiculturalism, etc.



> Bach sucks.


Agree. Stupid idiot and 20 kids... come on.



> Music just sucks!


QFT


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

All of you are insane.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Shostakovich DOES suck. I'm not messing.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Bach said:


> I'm not messing.


Or is that messy??? Which is it???

Jim


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Perhaps it's Messy Ann? The lovely nurse or the french composer?


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Bach said:


> Perhaps it's Messy Ann? The lovely nurse or the french composer?


I'll take the nurse. As my wife's name is Ann, I will be ok.

Jim


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Herzeleide said:


> You're not funny.
> 
> Please for the love of god stop trying to make jokes.


Va te faire enculer, espèce de connard.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Chi_town/Philly said:


> ...according to *YOU.*
> 
> Hey Tapkaara... you forgot "Shostakovich sucks!" *BWAH**HA*_HA_Haha!


Shostakovich sucks, Prokofiev sucks and anyone who conducts them really sucks.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

handlebar said:


> I'll take the nurse. As my wife's name is Ann, I will be ok.
> 
> Jim


Well that's okay then. Probably makes it slightly more legal, anyway..


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Jebać kurwy, jebać!


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Contrapunctus666 said:


> I hate Jesus.


i reckon you'll go to hell, then.
toodles.

dj


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

david johnson said:


> i reckon you'll go to hell, then.
> 
> dj


Cleveland????? Not as hot as I thought 

Jim


----------



## David C Coleman (Nov 23, 2007)

Listen guys, my vacuum cleaner SUCKS more than Shozzie, Mozzie or anybody else ok??...


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

David C Coleman said:


> Listen guys, my vacuum cleaner SUCKS more than Shozzie, Mozzie or anybody else ok??...


What model do you have?

I got red Zelmer Orion, amazing beast!


----------



## David C Coleman (Nov 23, 2007)

Aramis said:


> Zelmer Orion,


Yeah! great soloist!!! have you heard his Brahms 2?..


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm not sure if it was Brahms, because he plays only one note. But man, what a sustain!


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

This is the hate thread, not the 'great soloist!!!' thread. Take your amiable behaviour else where.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

i hate this!


----------

